# CONRAC & QTA BUILDINGS



## SRK_Mech (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm looking for feedback related to Consolidated Rental Car Facilities (CONRAC) and Quick Turnaround Buildings (QTA): Anything and everything related to codes and standards that are applicable. I'm more interested in the QTA than the CONRAC building because of the nature of having fuel dispensing on multiple levels of essentially a "multi-level, unenclosed parking garage" type building. The QTA I'm interested in proposes multiple floors. The gasoline, now I'm guessing here, is stored in underground storage tanks, one per rental car company. The fuel is pumped to the rental car company depending on which floor they are located on. I'm assuming the building will be set up with fire sprinklers, too.
This thread is posted to Commercial Buildings, Mechanical, Electrical, Fire and Plumbing for maximum coverage - I hope the forum doesn't mind


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Apr 5, 2018)

We finished one of these last year at Austin Bergstrom International Airport. It was approved based on a performance design of controlling the amount of fuel that could be released combined with drainage, sprinklers, mechanical ventilation and other features. Good luck.


----------



## SRK_Mech (Apr 6, 2018)

Interesting. Any chance we could talk?


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Apr 12, 2018)

I gave you all the information I have. If you're the designer you need to find a licensed fire protection engineer. If your the code official, they need to provide a technical report and opinion because one cannot dispense fuel in a parking garage unless it's approved.


----------

